# Repower Simplicity 9020



## cey146 (Sep 12, 2013)

Hello from the wetlands.. of Central Illinois.

After a few years of constantly adding oil and changing spark plugs, I've decided it is time to swap out the Onan CCBK 19.5 H.P. engine. Would like to hear from persons whom has done this, and their experience with the brand and size of engine used.
In addition, I'd like to know what the market is, for the engine being replaced.
Thanks


----------

